
Lisp success story in Hungarian government - nickb
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/browse_thread/thread/9c2f0dfc46befcf4/25257d226e0ac055#25257d226e0ac055
======
cstejerean
That's quite a lot of hardware for that kind of 7000 to 10000 logins per day.
I'm guessing it's there because they're expecting growth not because it's
needed to handle the current load. Other than that this is great news.

------
plinkplonk
deploying a working system is a "success story" worthy of being written up ? I
have a hundred or so "success stories" to tell. :-P

~~~
jmzachary
In Hungary using Lisp?

